

Ask HN: Please help me decide which startup I should work for? - hotshot

	I am interning this year and I applied for 2 startups focussing on 3D printing technology. One startup consist of some good experienced founders who have worked with google, Samsung before but and their main focus in using 3D scanning technique to create a 3D printed object (and they don&#x27;t pay). The other consist of young inexperienced graduates and they have a wide domain of projects related to 3D printing also I have a choice to create and start my own project with them and also they pay me good. Which one I should go after!
======
jeffmould
Speaking from past experience only, and just going off what you described,
personally I would go with the first one. It sounds like they are more focused
and have a specific plan with their business. The second choice seems to be
all over the place, not sure what their business plan is, and are just
throwing ideas around until one sticks.

Another piece to consider is the people in general. Hopefully you have met
both teams and have an idea of what they are like. Go with your gut on who you
think is the better team and group you would like to work with.

Finally, as it is an internship, if at all possible take the pay piece out of
the equation. If you can afford to live without the pay for the period of the
internship then this should be a low priority for selecting. Experience and
connections can be worth more than any dollar amount down the road.

------
3nigma
Risk big, win/loose big!

~~~
hotshot
tell me which one you find risky?

~~~
sharemywin
both

